# Celebrities Gone Ugly



## Bonzi

Cameron Diaz


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> Cameron Diaz





 I had a Paramedic colleague that I worked with at my last job, whom thought she was so hot. There was a picture of her at the beach with her boyfriend ; and he went totally nuts. I thought she was WAYYY to skinny.



----------------------------------------------------

Nick Nolte.














  Shadow 355


----------



## rightwinger

Teri Garr


----------



## ChrisL

A lot who have had cosmetic surgery.  Meg Ryan comes to mind.  They seem to get that "joker" smile look to them.


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> Teri Garr



Gah!!!


----------



## Bonzi

rightwinger said:


> Teri Garr


 
Oh wow, that is sad... like what happened to Kathleen Turner...


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 51839


 
See what extra weight can do.. then women wonder why their husbands lose interest... gross


----------



## Pop23

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 51839



Good God Man, have you no shame? There are children present!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


>



Oh my!  That looks like just a really bad "pose" though.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 51839



I heard she had a problem with alcohol though.  If you drink a lot, you are going to age quickly.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Teri Garr



She is suffering from MS.


----------



## FJO

The fact of the matter is that none of the aforementioned (un)worthies were ever better looking than the average teenager you may find in any high school.

The gushing was particularly offensive about Cameron Diaz and the whore who stabbed his decent Dad in the back.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard she had a problem with alcohol though.  If you drink a lot, you are going to age quickly.
Click to expand...

 
.. well i'm not quite that bad.. yet


----------



## Pete7469

Bonzi said:


> Cameron Diaz



I don't see how she was ever that great looking.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard she had a problem with alcohol though.  If you drink a lot, you are going to age quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. well i'm not quite that bad.. yet
Click to expand...


Well, why would you think I was talking about you?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard she had a problem with alcohol though.  If you drink a lot, you are going to age quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. well i'm not quite that bad.. yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why would you think I was talking about you?
Click to expand...

 
I didn't... but may as well not lie about things!!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard she had a problem with alcohol though.  If you drink a lot, you are going to age quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. well i'm not quite that bad.. yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why would you think I was talking about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't... but may as well not lie about things!!
Click to expand...


If you have a problem, you should look for help before something bad happens or before it's too late.  It can make you very sick and kill you too.  I know, saying these things just goes in one ear and out the other though, from experience.  *sigh*


----------



## blastoff

With all the examples of hollyweirdos and others who've gone under the knife and look like shit as a result, why would subsequent ones take the risk?  

John Kerry and his bloated Michelin Man face is a current fan favorite of mine. But I guess all that counts is his African-American wife likes the Mr. Puffy head.


----------



## shadow355

ChrisL said:


> A lot who have had cosmetic surgery.  Meg Ryan comes to mind.  They seem to get that "joker" smile look to them.




Loved her in the 80's and 90's with her bobbed haircut. A vibrant actress.


    Shadow 355


----------



## ChrisL

shadow355 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot who have had cosmetic surgery.  Meg Ryan comes to mind.  They seem to get that "joker" smile look to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved her in the 80's and 90's with her bobbed haircut. A vibrant actress.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...


I don't know she got plastic surgery.  As far as I can tell, when she first got it, she really didn't need it.  She ruined her appearance with it, IMO.


----------



## whitehall

The question is why was it so important that we worried about how freaking pretty they were in the first place? Why do most lefties and teen age girls continue to confuse celebrities with the rolls they play? It's fiction people. Hollywood can put makeup on freaking bigfoot and make him look good.


----------



## ChrisL

whitehall said:


> The question is why was it so important that we worried about how freaking pretty they were in the first place? Why do most lefties and teen age girls continue to confuse celebrities with the rolls they play? It's fiction people. Hollywood can put makeup on freaking bigfoot and make him look good.



That might be true, but some of them were attractive at one time.  Meg Ryan?  She was cute.  I don't remember her ever looking that bad, and then she suddenly got plastic surgery and it didn't turn out very well apparently.


----------



## Arianrhod

rightwinger said:


> Teri Garr


Teri Garr has multiple sclerosis.  The weight gain is from the medications she needs to stay alive.


----------



## Bonzi

.. I just found this... it's not real but made me laugh....


----------



## rdean

They've just gotten old.  Something that happens if you are lucky.


----------



## alanbmx123

ChrisL said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is why was it so important that we worried about how freaking pretty they were in the first place? Why do most lefties and teen age girls continue to confuse celebrities with the rolls they play? It's fiction people. Hollywood can put makeup on freaking bigfoot and make him look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might be true, but some of them were attractive at one time.  Meg Ryan?  She was cute.  I don't remember her ever looking that bad, and then she suddenly got plastic surgery and it didn't turn out very well apparently.
Click to expand...


and she has not worked hardly at all since...  I hear she did not handle her money well and now John Melloncamp has dumped her.  She was America's sweetheart but on the same note Billy Chrystal is not looking to good himself, Tom Hanks has lost weight and looks better now.  so sad


----------



## alanbmx123

Bonzi said:


> .. I just found this... it's not real but made me laugh....



She is still a hottie, I would not kick her out of bed


----------



## ChrisL

Arianrhod said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teri Garr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teri Garr has multiple sclerosis.  The weight gain is from the medications she needs to stay alive.
Click to expand...


My mom has MS and is a bit bloated like that.  The steroids that they take sometimes can definitely create what is called a "moon facies" but that doesn't necessarily mean they are overweight.  

I think a part of the problem is that because of their muscle weakness, they really cannot exercise.


----------



## ChrisL

alanbmx123 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. I just found this... it's not real but made me laugh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is still a hottie, I would not kick her out of bed
Click to expand...


Better make sure you smell good.


----------



## ninja007

no nikki cox?


----------



## westwall

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what extra weight can do.. then women wonder why their husbands lose interest... gross
Click to expand...







She has some serious medical issues (RA) who's drug treatment caused her to gain weight.  Her first doctor said she would never walk again.  She proved him wrong.  She's a remarkably strong woman.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Note her left hand.


----------



## Gracie

I think it's Teri Garr that lives about 4 blocks away from me. Teri someone. Could be Teri Hatcher. I can't remember which Teri.

Anyway...this guy didn't go ugly. He has always been ugly. Period.
Ron Howards bro..Clint Howard. Dude is just flat out homely.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Kathy Griffin. Bitch is ugly. Can't stand her personality either.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Homely Steve...but God I love him.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Lady GaUgly


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUTExQUFRUUFRUUFxcUFBQUFBUXFBQWFhQUFBQYHCggGBwlHBQUITEhJSkrLi4uFx80ODMsNygtLiwBCgoKDg0OGxAQGiwkHSQsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAQYAwAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAABBQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGAAECBAUDB//EAEIQAAECAwUECAIIBAYDAQAAAAEAAgMEEQUSITFBBlFhcRMiMoGRobHB0fAHI0JSgpKi4RRicrIkM0PC4vElY9IW/8QAGQEAAgMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIBAwQF/8QAKhEAAgICAgEEAQIHAAAAAAAAAAECEQMhEjFBBCJRYRMygSMzQkNiscH/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AChuSm0cEwaugCtEElROEggkSQVO0bVhQADFeGXiaVrjTNU2bUyh/wBdnfVAGwpLJG0sof8AXh+K6m3IBbVjw/g3HFQ3XZKV9GgRVJxG9Cs/tA6p67YY3Agu8Sst1rAmvSPPJ59iqH6iK6Llgkw+vBJpQNDtrQOdXi4+4WlAtqIBXtD5zQvURYPBJBRRNRCcztPEBoGNH9VVdktqIZo2J1Dhjjd/ZOssXqxXinV0b91MUmmow5pUVhUJNVPRJAESknASogCJCiQppIAiAokKajRQBMJyVEZKVU4CCkFEhOFAAV9KTPqoJ/8AYR4tWBY2xEeYl2zIfCZDc+4L7iCetdrllVEn0nM/w8M7ovq0rT2YtBwsWG7D6uNdyHZET1UPQIDf/wAw2E4iK4PIJHVJu4HetJoLW3WMoBo2nsVRtC1Gl5LnXamtG5496UvMNI6jq8K0cOVfZYMknJ/RvxwUUdjMgZtoRoWknwLk/wDGM1uDiYYA8Rl3rjHih1A8Xhvyc3iDmpCULce2wjgTTiNQqxzsYUM4lgA1dDyH9TaYeCuQ4XRND3C/CP22Yim54rUc1Us1gYTd7Jb1KYg5m5jljlXI1VyRmTDLgBRjwbzfs10e3ccfVFEmXaAB6zHiIzn1m1yDqacVSiFwoQ2vMVWjEkQCHNbQkkEZB1ca7lKZkzSvzyBKGwSZc2at17HthvBuOIA1uk+yOSF5WyZc11Hspudh6hek2ZMdJCY85luPPIrV6ebftZl9RBL3ItKKeqai0mYSRTpggBqJJFMUAMlROmJUASonTBO1OA9U9VGqdAAt9JTayld0RvuEPWHbf/jnypYQBF6S/XDHG7Teif6Q21kn8HMP6kASEyWy4Gl9x7yG19Aqsn6WPjXuR06FpNQ3vdiTxFVNkInnyoFXbEq7U/Oi3bOgVCxtG2OxSMo92Bx50K3ZaxXtxHMAacl0kWALZhuwSj0ZIsirsQQTnTIrYlbLYBiKnirUHRXoYFEUSZUxZrTjRZVo2a2lR6+yKHOVGdgghI9jLQBTIuGl6ncC0+6J9lpi9CI+6dMRQ44eaH7Ye2GaOFe71xWhslFAroIhoMsSATp3qzA+MkU51cQqBUCnSXQOeMEyQToAYlIJEpqIAvwoMN2VVxcxlQBjjins49Y8lwaaP/F7rAoSWSS5PSvv5sutUnRFz6dy5OmQqU1NUWXFmyVvspo3mzYXVkcFCwjlWIc6UciaO+3OMjF5NPg4LzaQgF8LTB5wJ3hvwRztNOXpOMP5fcIIsSJ9U6md7uOGSryP2j417hQ2FrqHNEVkuqh+JEqaDD53ogsmXLaVWVmyBvywWtKrNl6YLTgRAEpYXYbFbgtKpw5gLs2bAQB3LFWmmYEKExbsBnaeK7hifAKu23IL9SBvIw8dErQwH22C19XDDeQpWRO3o8Mtxayo4EkEEgcKojt+T6SC67nSoKELGbdG7HOmvwUdOyGuSo9DTLlJTF9jXa68xgV1cumnas5bVOhkiE6ZBAySdRQBZs/trnEHXPP3UpI9cJpntnmsv99r/H/pZ/R+4Ixo5NVwSqktBAkgmvJ6qAKlttJl4g3sKFpNjWQW3iQC6pIzxNBTwCLbSFYT/wCh3ohGdZ/h2DfT3KqyvRbiXuLUKCDEaWmrSUQTES60nAcTkFiWZGDmscBnUng4YHzCIZeCIrbpAod6pZqqugNnNoQHUbeed4Pomlbamu00PugVNDUtApUuaDUDEZjVEcxsWGm9AJaeIBBrnhotnZ3Z98K9ee2j8HBoIJA0vVqByKtXAo/iWcdmbYdGoDiVp7WwojYNWhxPD3U5OzIbI95jbrdBUnnnvJJRVGY17aEAgilCAR4KlpJmlNtHhUeQmQ4VeQ5wq0NAdifs1Jw5iqu2EyfbH6KG7pmtcA4g3mDH7y9Hmtk5dxJc3wwHgtGQkocFtyG0NHAUVjkq0ilY5crsk2FSGA6mWIGSD9oLrGUaCCYrW13gi+fJhCL7QidVCu1hAhwG6xIgeeTAR/uCoZqWkblkYBwGV6o/EPiCtBYtgROr+EeRPxC2arbgdwRzMyqbHTFJKqtKhkkkxKAJwX3XA7k8eLecSuScpOC5cvPRNuqA5STJipGJFMUkgFBJzm+w7+k+iFrRbSGxu66PJFjskLWuc+apzeC7CjlsxMAufBdxe30cPQ+KI5CYumiAqkRAWmhBwIRHZM4YjKupea4tNPEHwPkkL4S8M9AkpqoWnCxQVZ89TBEECbLhglLXDQos19aANCRXkiaW7IK8wmIswyoFKlxdV1agk1NPFEViGZiso9/RZdagc4gagHAaZjuSshI3otsNbFMN4AIxFNQdVc6aGRWqHtoJOjQ41Jb9r7R3k0WVL2kezWpQPGKZu2jMgmgQnNTDo9IhyY+60fy1pX9K2YVTV7vsgnHgKrB2UF+X5h3iHXv/AKSMJ90FFlsu3TpiPECnotbkqdkC9CpuAP5TT0VwLR6WWuJh9THdkkqpk61mUZMU5KaqAEkU6YoAEEqqAKklHHSUUlBIn5FCVrOwPNFj8u5B1rnEqjN4L8JlntjuV+xIlyM5hyiDzGI8qrOeesF3m3YBzcHAjxGRSoZ6dhZAhG9gtyG/oheOI4BC9mWmHtDhmMHDcUTSU6HsSSRpUrQzdoIVaXYjjuEN1fMLTk7eDuxLxb3FtBzqclnR2VzbjwzViV6WowJHE+ym0NFR8msYsWM0gQ2swpVzrx8AKeapScq0VD2tDhuHpwW9LNN3HDksa0XhruarYLvRR2lmujlopGZaWj8WHusDYcVhRWVxBqPxNw8wVr7QyznykTeQCBwBr6Id2Ni3XO/KfVpUeBZfqQaWJOXcDqD5/JWux1RyPz7ofiw6dduV7wr+/qrdlTdatJ+Qf3RhlxmivNC4s16pVTNUiumc4iCknSBQQNeSSTVQAGsK6FV4DsV3KUZCTVSqkoGFFOBQZa+Z5lGEY4IOtg9YjiqcpdiMqMclEOwKi91aJ2504JEO+ztZEa7Fpo/DvzHv4orkJww3UORwKB2voARm01HcUZloe0OGoB8QpkNifgNrNmmOZvotyDHFBkF5JDtCJCOC1pTagnq3CSdAqy+kegTk61jSSViycF0V992pqG8N7vgs9kVz6F+mTePHeUQ2f1WFxzPyAEg9UNaYAYakBrWkmuQ7+VV5ZKTrRFvt7NT3tr1ajeB5LZ+kLaOtZWGa0/zSNT9wcBr4b0Ey0ahw81bDFatmXNn2orwetWdMhzaZgjxBXNrix3nzHz6IMsa2jDIBrd1G7iEY/wAU2IwEYj04j4LPODi9lsJqS0EsF9QCut5ZVixqspnT59lqBdHHLlFM5+SPGVEk1UxSorBBJkqpIIAOC/FXAskPo5aUB9QlYyOoCeqiHJKBhouSCra7ZRlFKCrfFHncqshbAyy4DJQhvoa8FXe/FRiuyQoiuZ2DdO7mjaxh9U1p+yKIVsKWvkk5D1RlZsHGm9V5H4NGBeROs3pMFck7KEPs4netAQLoViG1Us1UNLQKUJ7gqm1e0P8ADw6NPXNQznq/uGA4lPadotgsL3HAZbydAOK8ztOfdHiF7tchoBoArMUL2+ijPl4ql2V3PJJJzOKkWDXP0UcufoktRzzoyMRn4/Fa1mWq+EeqajUHEFVLMs18U4Zb9Ea2Ps9DZQuAceOQO8N9zUqrJOK0y/FhnLa19lnZq34DnFoeGudTqOIGOt06oxacFgTdkwozLkSG1w5UI4tIxBWTLRJmQNHF0xKbzjGgjiPtNHzRRhnFaHz4pd9hzVIrjBihzQ5pBa4BzSMQQciF0JWoyCSKaqY4oIPOJk0KsyUxouc9DVG/RDBBDe4pwsWBPEZrQgzYISjo7RXgBYdrMbcL4mQ037hzWpevGvghPaaevxLg7LPN2vhl4rO3zlS6NVLHG32YkTF16lNwGm4LlcqV3etnZez+kiXiMG+qsk+Kszwi5yov2LZ5YwCmOfit2QhkRG1FFdhQwFNnaqsrZ04wS6L0Q1XCZmA1pcSABiTuCi6IgTaW2+md0bD9WDp9s/BEIuTIy5FBWVLftYzD9bgwaPc8Ss3Ln6cAny5+nAKJWxKlRy5ScnbGVyzJExXgDL4Z+HwVaFCLiANfklHdiWb0bBhiQOYGg5696TJLiizDj5y+i/ZUi1gDQMB58SiCWgqpJMWnBWKrOmnSpHZkIKZgVXSEF2U0HKylDgBgo0ADcBQDfQLpeVhzVzfBV0M0o99GfJ6eMtrTOVUryY4ZqJWyMlJWjBODi6YHT0HNYkZtCimchrAnoVCnkitFAlTlnmtN64vKsWeMSVTN1FluJXJFq0JrooTna5N5nJBHHX5xWxtHNXnhgyZnzP7LHKTHGlY+edyr4Goj3ZuUuQhvOJQdZUt0kRo0rU9y9Fgw6NA4KvPLwXelh3I6NUg1QYsLae2+jHRQz1yMSPsj4qlRcnSNcpqCtlHaq2s4MM/1kf2j3QzWnP0/dNVILZGKiqRzMmRzdsaiQCkAu8KDXDU0A5k0CYrNjZazr77xyGPcDh4kfpKNbiobOSwZDH82XIdnyx71tiDVYssrkdPBDjAaXKvQ4iqmFRO19EqHezThRVZY7FZTIiuQYqYg0Wtqp3FygvVtmKKJ5FKLCVNwocVrPYqczC0w90Qm4O0ROCyRpgxMtWNOw8CUQxQsG2ogDSF1GcdA5FK7woohwnPP/e4Ks8LOtGavUbo3zKomrVF0JcXZRivJJJzJqe9QSJUmtwQIEuyUnWr9/sjFrcFQsCSuQ2jh/wBrtbFoNgsJJy3ZncAsMnykdWCUIbM63bWEFtG0Ljg0e54BAkWIXEkmpJqSdSus7NOiOL3ZnwA0AXABa4Q4o5+XK5v6HATplOGyqcqJwIdStGTl70RrRru0qQ3yvV7lzgsLRxW1spLXoxcR2fYf8z4KJOotjQjykkF8CDQADQAK/AYuLArkJYEdZ9DR2KhFNFcnXkNqNFmOmQ4VGqkVI7MiK1CiLJbEVhkVSTRuy8ZaUCKh2VjLUgRkwjRsHELhEbgmgRV1ehoIsDZqLdFUH2vNXnZrStif0Q699V0Zs5KRwmYlBXwWPFKvT8RZ1VWxhALTsOU6WPDZpW8eQx9vNZwRdsBLisWM7JoDRzOJ9B4pJuosfEuU0gsm4jYLKmgw+SvNrZtMxn1xujsjf/Mea0trLYMR5htPVB63E/d7tUO118PcqrFjrbL/AFGa3xREqYCi0KavMozQtOShhrS4jPAfFUIbVebiANylEEY0VGmw8t9U55zcf+X+/wAkDxG6DNxDe84L1zZyzrstDFM23vzYjyIVOZ+00enXus5RBRdoERdZmCRmFnRXXDhksnR0ezULa5IQtgGXiCnYeTTc12ZA55+KIYE8qu0UAR4DxqBeHNuIUi3RkwZiquQ4iGrLm8KHMYH4rZhxVIyNWDFWhBjrCZGVyFHUg0EkCNgtCHFqENS8wtWXmFKE4nk83HvFVnlMXLhMvo0lbjlGdORKlVulHNc4ri4qTW0SgdBEKKJO0OgkqjtOcacXHAHkAKoVJXePHLgxujGgDmcXHx9Esleh4S47OQib/nemMSqYhQCYQsCIpNcuIXRqAO7HBW2xKDKp8lVl21xOFFGK/cpINGx4BjzMOHvcBhpU3Qac3V7l722CAABgAKDuXlP0SWffmTFIwhgnv7IH6nH8K9ditwWfLs1+nVKzNmGBYc7J7gtqbcqL4ipaNSdAzFl3A4VU2PcAbwOIRESDmFWiw2pKHuzy+OejiEjKpBHCua0oE3hngum01n3Hlwych1kcwzj2T5fsnWyLoK4UxxVuBMY8EOy8wtSFFrRA1hBAjcVqy0VDMvGpgtWXjIJo86vKtPHqqyyCSCRkFVmeyfFbeSdpHGoy0qJPUQgB35FMxym0Vw319FXLseYHooA73lCqjeTVUgdAVIOXKqV5QBchxKJyRqqYepdOaKQPafoqgBkq6JrEefBmH9xejGNHwQhsdFuyMuN8MOPN/WPmVoR7RCzTezfij7UWJuOqoeqf8ReKswwqy6jreVaI41O7TfxqrBAXJxUAYtuSwfDI3Lz6ZbmF6lMMqCvN7Yh3YjhxQgZn2cH9I2GwF14gAcTuW3CilpLXVBBoQcwRmCrWwln3ojoxGDOq3+pwxPcP7lt7R2N0o6SH/mNGX3wNOe7w5aPxXGzP+ZRlxZnwolRWqvSswhqTnKYeq1IEbVUNGxMx7NPaVSJC6xbvqPFdZB9LyU52mu30QpNZ5L5/3RzKuCB9ygrdpQ7sR3E18cVVK1QlySZU1TonBPWbzHqqFdDpgrVVwnB13ccfEVTECxSvKTHYBdKBAHK8lVO9oUMOKCSSRUQOKmAN480Aeh2FbFJaE0nssDfy4ey05aYdENG+KEtnGwaAPc5x0a3L4oslrblofD8lf7uHks8oSvSN2PNHik2b8pJ0GKvAALAZtZK/fP6fiucTbGW+8f0/FR+OXwS80fk3nvXFzkNRdtpb7zu5oPuqMbbeD9m+e4fFHCXwH5YfIVxYi8+tkF8e60VLjQAakqU5tkHA3Wnvor+wh6R0SM5uIo1rq1oTW9QeGKaGJt7EnniloKLKkxBhNhjQYne44kq1eUSVElbEqMTd7B3aax61jQh1s3tH2v5mjfvGvPPBk5xH5evOLWwmYjWjUuoB3nAd5VGXH5Rpw5q0xShxd8708I3ofL2SSWTL3J/cRI+P3KFtjrA8FnVSSWjB/LQk/wBTIFQmxg08CPy/sR4JJK4QhBK6EpJKAIuXNJJBJNg8sVIBJJADwoxacCVoQ45cKbxTmMc9+aSSCGUZl3WK5VSSQA5KhVMkgkS9H+j5tJc8XpJJo9kBQ4rmXpJJyBi5CEvEu2tDP848wUklDA//2Q== http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Bonzi

westwall said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what extra weight can do.. then women wonder why their husbands lose interest... gross
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has some serious medical issues (RA) who's drug treatment caused her to gain weight.  Her first doctor said she would never walk again.  She proved him wrong.  She's a remarkably strong woman.
Click to expand...

 
I love Kathleen Turner.  A few of my favorite movies she was in:

(1)  The Accidental Tourist  (in my top 10)
(2)  Body Heat
(3)  Romancing the Stone

I love her voice.  She was quite beautiful when she was younger and an amazing actress.


----------



## ChrisL

I think I'm going blind.


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what extra weight can do.. then women wonder why their husbands lose interest... gross
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has some serious medical issues (RA) who's drug treatment caused her to gain weight.  Her first doctor said she would never walk again.  She proved him wrong.  She's a remarkably strong woman.
Click to expand...


I LOVE her in War of The Roses.  That movies is hilarious!  I highly suggest people see that if they haven't already.    Very funny.


----------



## Igrok_

Of course they are. Some people thought before that they are gods, didn't they?


----------



## rcfieldz

Stop it! You're scaring me.


----------



## ninja007

Pete7469 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cameron Diaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how she was ever that great looking.
Click to expand...



she looked the best in Mask, no pun intended.


----------

